# Red headed wood peckers



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Its been years since I've seen one. Would love to photograph one. I know they don't winter here. Any ideas on where to look? Areas that have better odds to hold a better number of them.... thanks.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Last summer we spent a weekend at round lake national forest camp west of Tawas and there was a pair of red heads and their young ones. this was in August.


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to have a bunch of them around north muskegon when I lived there until about 2011. Haven't seen a single one since I moved by ionia.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Are they nervous like a cardinal, like when u bring up a long lens?
Maybe a camo wrap/tape on the barrel?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

We've had them at our feeders all winter, I'll try to get a pic and send it to you.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Go play golf this summer at sandy pines golf course in Monterey...never saw so many red heads in a day


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Where is this course at?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We have them most of the spring and summer living on our property in Mason. Flooded timber, woods, open field edge. When we moved in a couple years ago, there was a smelly dead one under a window. However going up north to see them would be more fun. We camped at the Platte years ago under a hollow tree with red heads nesting in it. The few loud babies didn't shut up from just before sunrise until dusk, besides the few seconds when the parents were feeding them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Near Newaygo, on my bird feeder.

Mike


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

There is at least one that hangs out in the East creek reserve in Kingsley.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pileated_woodpecker

One of these guys, it's been there the last couple of yrs at least.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Axiom - we have also seen those.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

mike clever idea on a suet feeder


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Found those on amazon. They come in wood or resin (we have wood). They're nice because they hold two of the smaller suet cakes, and give the birds something to grab on to.

Mike


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

finlander said:


> Where is this course at?


course is not far from A-37 between hopkins and dorr


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

-Axiom- said:


> There is at least one that hangs out in the East creek reserve in Kingsley.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pileated_woodpecker
> 
> One of these guys, it's been there the last couple of yrs at least.


There is more than one. The trees are loaded with holes. I saw a bunch of them back there deer hunting this year.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Michigan's Woodpeckers stay here year-round. Nice pic of that Pileated, Mike. Put out some suet feeders - that unit Mike has is about the best design you will find. You should have action within a week, and if you keep it stocked, they will come every day. We have a suet feeder with the same design as Mike's, but made with rough-sawn wood. I think I'm going to build some more of them.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a small downy woodpecker that visits a lot. I took antlers and wrapped them around a suet cage. Had it hanging on the front porch. Til those starlings reappeared. I have takes it down. Have feeders out back. Suet too. Impatiently waiting for the ruby throat's.....


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful picture of the Pileated woodpecker! We have a lot of them up here ... in fact, I saw one yesterday.

The little sapsuckers or Downy's which are speckled black & white (some with red heads and some without - M/F?) are destructive little buggers. They have started pecking on my log cabin and have killed a couple of my apple trees which is why we don't put out any suet for the birds anymore. 

Hope I don't lose this one:


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

finlander said:


> Impatiently waiting for the ruby throat's.....


It won't be long....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I would be pleased with that photo, the eyes looks dead on. Here is my antler cage. Had them tighter to feeder but I wanted the little ones heads to get in there and feed. Starlings were able to get to it too


----------

